#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  СПАМ РАССЫЛКА от ДЕСТРУКТИВНОЙ СЕКТЫ НОВАЯ КАДАМПА

## Dorje Dugarov

Буквально час назад в дверях подъезда перехватил почтальона с письмами. Спросил есть ли мне письма или посылки. Обычно я получаю очень много писем и часто почтальон передает их лично мне в руки, потому что в основном все из-за границы и она боится потерять какое либо письмо.
Она показала мне что сегодня и среди писем я увидел бандероль на имя Общины Палбарлинг.
Я сказал что бы остальную почту она занесла моей матери, а я схватив бандероль побежал на автобусную остановку.
По дороге я стал вскрывать пакет. Меня удивило что нет обратного адреса.
Почтовый штемпель стоял Гонконговский.

Открыв бандероль я аж ахнул!
В бандероли куча книг и садхан преданного анафеме духа Догьял.
Все книги очень хорошего качества печати.

Первая мысль была выкинуть в мусорку, но поразмыслив на ходу я не стал этого делать. Все же там есть изображения Ламы Цзонкапы, которого я весьма почитаю. Да и уподобляться фанатикам экстремистам я не хочу.

Дорогие друзья, будьте осторожны если получите аналогичную посылку.
Ни в коем случае не практикуйте эти садханы.

----------

Dondhup (21.01.2011), Joy (23.01.2011), Pedma Kalzang (21.01.2011), Джигме (22.01.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (22.01.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.01.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (22.01.2011), Савелов Александр (21.05.2020)

----------


## PampKin Head

Выписываю книги геше Келсанга Гьятцо по Махаяне и конкретно по Мадхьямике. Проблем в этом не вижу.

Хорошие, качественные тексты, которые читабельны по таким сложным вопросам.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я знаком с его книгами, конкретно ты Дима сам мне их и рекомендовал давно давно.
Но когда речь заходит о Догьяле их как будто подменивают, адептов культа.

В бандероли была отдельная брощюра направленная против Дхармапалы Пехар Нейчунг. И там даже такие призывы - свергнем Пехара с его трона и наш ДШ займет его, захватим ньингмапинский  монастырь Намгьял, очистим его от ньингмапинцев и от Пехара и прочая экстремистская бредятина.
Я бы стерпел многое, но трогать Пехара я не дам. Это великий сострадательный Защитник Учения и каждый кто будет поносить Пехара ответит перед ним.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.01.2011), Алексей Шумилин (15.03.2011), Вангчен (22.01.2011), Джигме (22.01.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

"Пехар терпел и нам велел" (с) 

Не думаю, что посылка пришла сама по себе. Наверное, кто то и где то выказал заинтересованность и оставил контакты.

Мне же не приходят такие телеги, хотя я у них книги покупал.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я несколько недель назад, с месяц полтора, на нескольких форумах покритиковал этот культ, расписав его явные противоречия, утопичность и явную экстремистскую направленность. Видимо кто то из адептов почитав мои посты решил так пошутить и попросил гонконговских братцев отправить книжки, а найти мой адрес очень легко. Достаточно на сайт общины зайти.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Мне они почту взломали несколько лет назад.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я несколько недель назад, с месяц полтора, на нескольких форумах покритиковал этот культ, расписав его явные противоречия, утопичность и явную экстремистскую направленность. Видимо кто то из адептов почитав мои посты решил так пошутить и попросил гонконговских братцев отправить книжки, а найти мой адрес очень легко. Достаточно на сайт общины зайти.


Дордже, дайте им мой емайл: пусть они мне шлют книжки по Махаяне, да побольше!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.01.2011), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (22.01.2011), Денис Евгеньев (21.01.2011), Маша_ла (21.01.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.01.2011)

----------


## Нико

Его Святейшество каждый раз на учниях разъясняет вопрос по Шугдену и просит тех, кто по прежнему практикует его культ, не приходить на посвящения... Какие ещё вопросы могут быть? Выбросьте эти книги на помойку!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Лучше сжечь мало ли кто подберет. Я вот отдал 16 лет назад книги Е.Рерих причем они не мои были до сих пор жалею.

----------

Galina (21.01.2011), Pedma Kalzang (21.01.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## До

> Дордже, дайте им мой емайл: пусть они мне шлют книжки по Махаяне, да побольше!


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Вчера поговорил по телефону с Аюр Ламой (все его знают как переводчика).  Спросил как согласно его традиции Гелук надо поступить с этими книгами.
Его ответ был предельно краток и ясен - сжечь не раздумывая, ну разве что вырезать из книги изображения Цзонкапы и Сакья Пандиты, других Учителей не связанных с культом.
Там есть ещё фото Далай Ламы, в черной каёмке. Думаю тоже вырежу.

Сжечь в день максимально подходящий для подавления негативных сил и при этом начитать мантры действия идама против Догьяла.

----------

Dondhup (22.01.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2011), Юндрун Топден (22.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Вырезать изображения это правильно.
Я людей которые в России следуют этому культу вообще не понимаю.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.01.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Я людей которые в России следуют этому культу вообще не понимаю.


Неужели таковые есть? Небось ещё на БФ ходят?

Учитывая факт того, что Догьял повержен и уничтожен, и уже пал в ад, то смысл делать его садханы... .

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Неужели таковые есть? Небось ещё на БФ ходят?


 Хватает. Было бы здорово рассмотреть инициативу по блокированию на БФ представителей этой секты.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011), Сергей Хос (23.01.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

И кто же проповедует эту деструктивную секту в России? 
Какие тулку, почему они имеют возможность организовывать ритриты?

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> *Традиция Новой Кадампы" – культ Дордже Шугдена проник в Россию!*
> ("Буддизм России" № 32, с. 63-64)
> 
> Культ Дордже Шугдена и история его отправления – одна из скандальных и, не побоимся этого слова, трагических страниц в истории современного тибетского буддизма. Вероятно, впервые буддисты столкнулись с экстремистским течением, имеющим на своем счету уже и жертвы (недавнее убийство в Дхарамсале преподобного Ловсанга Гьяцо и двух его юных учеников). Культ Дордже Шугдена наносит вред политической борьбе тибетцев за возвращение на родину и, главное, извращает само Учение Будды Шакьямуни, сводя доктрину этой сверхрелигии к простому почитанию зловредного духа, ставя его в один ряд с высшими трансцендентальными существами.
> В этом письме мы не будем подробно рассматривать сущность культа Дордже Шугдена, пышно названного "традицией новой Кадампы". Мы только опишем, как действуют на территории России его последователи.
> Первое. Представляя себя, они говорят только об "обновленной Кадампе", называют ее творца – тибетского монаха Келсанга Гьяцо – "однокашника Далай-ламы, который имеет с ним некоторые расхождения по поводу развития тибетского буддизма в современном мире".
> Они приводят слова Келсанга Гьяцо о том, что Его Святейшество якобы слишком много уделяет времени политической борьбе в ущерб духовной практике, что борьба за возвращение тибетцев на родину является ошибкой. "Если кармически мы оказались в таких обстоятельствах, то и следует жить и работать в них. Не следует буддисту проявлять столь сильную привязанность к земле, даже если это священная земля Тибета. Конечно, Далай-лама вынужден в силу исторических обстоятельств и возложенной на его плечи миссии главы государства уделять этому вопросу определенное время, но все же он пренебрегает духовной практикой". Далее приводится рассуждение о том, что традиционные тибетские учителя слишком долго учат своих западных последователей. Необходимо передавать Учение западному человеку не по тем "архаичным" правилам, которые традиционно сложились в Тибете и хороши лишь для "неграмотных тибетцев".
> Второе. При объявлении публичных лекций и посвящений нигде не говорится о том, что лама намерен давать посвящение в культ Дордже Шугдена. Это выясняется лишь в самом конце лекции, в последний момент, когда видно, что за аудитория собралась на мероприятие. Заранее объявляется лишь о посвящении Амитаюса и практике долгой жизни.
> Третье. Очень характерно, что во время лекции по основам буддизма не упоминается ни имя Будды Шакьямуни, ни четыре благородные истины, не говорится ни о сострадании, ни об освобождении как о цели буддийской практики. Все сводится лишь к "психотерапии": в результате исполнения той или иной практики ваша жизнь становится более комфортной, вы не расстраиваетесь по пустякам и учитесь более мудрому взгляду на жизнь. (хотя нет, в лекции все же было упомянуто один раз имя Будды Шакьямуни в таком контексте: "Представьте себя в виде любого существа, которому вам хотелось бы подражать, например в виде Христа, Будды Шакьямуни или Ганди" – ?!).
> ...


Проблемы. Дорже Шугден. Жизнь сложна. ("Буддизм России" № 31, с. 66-67).

----------

Pema Sonam (22.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.01.2011), Алексей Самохин (22.01.2011), Вова Л. (22.01.2011), Йонтен Цо (22.01.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.01.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (22.01.2011), Юндрун Топден (22.01.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> И кто же проповедует эту деструктивную секту в России? 
> Какие тулку, почему они имеют возможность организовывать ритриты?


Потомучто есть ученики Келсанга Гьятцо (?) которые организовывают центры. На дхарма.орг.ру была эта тема начавшаяся с приглашения присоединиться к практикам в тогда ещё недавно созданном центре в Москве (о том что это новая кадампа там не упоминалось, интересно что это тогда было самое близкое и удобное место для меня чтобы сходить, но хорошо что так и не пошёл, да и сначала своим молчанием а потом и разговорами на форуме наоборот они оттолкнули бы кого-угодно).

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (22.01.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.01.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (22.01.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Тот центр в кузьминках, вроде "Сострадание" назывался.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> "Пехар терпел и нам велел" (с) 
> 
> Не думаю, что посылка пришла сама по себе. Наверное, кто то и где то выказал заинтересованность и оставил контакты.
> 
> Мне же не приходят такие телеги, хотя я у них книги покупал.


Привет,

Мне подобная телега тоже пришла - аж на два центра и в двух конвертах.
Я даже смотреть не стал - отправил по назначению в шредер.
А контакты они сами находят в Интернете и рассылают всем подряд.
Сейчас, наверное, решили Россию-матушку окучивать.
В Гонконге много богатых китайцев.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Я думаю на Бф нет иль шифруются  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Мне подобная телега тоже пришла - аж на два центра и в двух конвертах.


Александр,
заметьте... мы же с Вами последователи Гуру Падмасамбхавы и явные их "недруги". Да и Пехар, один из наших главных Защитников.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Майя П

ИМХО. но в соответствии с законами рекламы: "Пусть говорят" приветствуется любые отзовы, только чтобы не молчали... плохой рекламы не бывает...,
и такие рассылки приследуют именно этой цели... что ж, они достигли своего....

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Да, Дорже, это так.
Поэтому я и избавился от этих текстов, как от скверны.
Вы думаете они начали рассылку с нингмы?
Интересно, в центры других школ приходили такие конверты?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.01.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

вероятно да

----------


## Джигме

> Вырезать изображения это правильно.
> Я людей которые в России следуют этому культу вообще не понимаю.


А по моему мнению тут как раз все ястно. ЧННР говорил что в России и Монголии очень сильно присутствие и влияние гьялпо на людей. Так что ничего удивительного нет.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> А по моему мнению тут как раз все ястно. ЧННР говорил что в России и Монголии очень сильно присутствие и влияние гьялпо на людей. Так что ничего удивительного нет.


у гьялпо есть совершенно точные признаки..... корреляции не наблюдается  :Cry: ,

----------


## Джигме

Узнал еще интересную вещь. Оказывается брат Келсанга Гьятсо оракул Догьяла. И нападки Келсанга Гьятцо на Далай ламу начались вскоре после того как Далай лама и правительство Тибета отказалось от "услуг" Догьяла и его оракула, так как тот к тому времени натворил дел.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Я думаю на Бф нет иль шифруются


Таки вроде были терки с ними уже на БФ, тока у нас форум такой что им от ворот поворот дали, вот и молчат теперь :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.01.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> у гьялпо есть совершенно точные признаки..... корреляции не наблюдается ,


ЧННР приводил таковые. 
По моим наблюдениям даже по людям видно. Люди в России более злые или озлобленные и многие истеричные.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> ЧННР говорил что в России и Монголии очень сильно присутствие и влияние гьялпо на людей. Так что ничего удивительного нет.


Никогда не видел вживую практика Догьяла в России.
Влияние класса гьялпо, это не обязательно Догьял. В этом классе много живых существ. Очень многие локапалы являются представителями этого класса существ и не обязательно они были при жизни монахами. 
Вот в Бурятии и Монголии много локапал относятся к этому классу с древнейших времен. И в свите Догьяла один из могущественных соратников был конкретно монголом.

В Монголии живет один из адептов культа, Гуру Дава. Он уехал из Индии посорившись с ЕС Далай-Ламой. В Монголии он захватил старинный монастырь
Амарбаясхалнт хиид. И устроил там рассадник этого культа, который ранее не был никогда представлен. То есть практиков Догьяла ранее не было, в до-революционные времена. Были только один-два, но культ всегда считался сугубо тибетским и не был популярен в монгольской среде.
У нас свой гьялпо есть, его нам и хватало всегда. А этот гьялпо нам чужд, потому что он не монгол, а тибетец. Наш гьялпо Пехар - монгол (бурят).

Культ Пехара всегда был широко популярен у монголоязычных народов, а у бурят он справедливо считается родственником.

То бишь культ Догьяла он ещё и анти-монгольский, следовательно Гуру Дава, враг бурятского народа, поскольку насаждает культ анти-монгольского духа.

Если считать, что Догьял уничтожен, остается открытым вопрос... а кто вселяется в брата Келсанга.

----------

Дордже (22.01.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Те, кто поклоняются этому вредоносному духу, накапливают причины для рождения в его свите в качестве мелких вредоносных страдающих духов. Печально...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (23.01.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.01.2011)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Заранее прошу не удалять мой пост (по крайней мере сразу). Во время приезда монахов из Гоманга в прошлом году в Новосибирск, слышал от одного из них (Лама из Бурятии), что пока они обедали с геше Тинлеем (он пригласил монахов на обед), стало известно (каким образом не знаю), что геше Тинлей каким то образом связан со злым духом. Потом подобное еще слышал из других источников.

Ни в коей мере не желаю каких либо выяснений или опорочивания геше Тинлея, но в связи с этим вопрос: есть ли какие то фактические подтверждения связи геше Тинлея и культа Шугдена? Можно ответ в личку.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.01.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

На сайте геше ла слова одобрения Далай-ламы в адрес гешела http://geshe.ru/node/2175
Некоторые тибетцы любят плести интриги.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Также слушал когда-то некоторые учения геше Тинлея. Не замечал того, что вы написали

----------


## pilot

И мне вчера в жж бросили зачем то ссылку , на явно заказную статью, какой-то видимо  жж бот - luksha_oleg рассылает 
в порядке ознакомления запосчу эту гадость

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> А по моему мнению тут как раз все ястно. ЧННР говорил что в России и Монголии очень сильно присутствие и влияние гьялпо на людей. Так что ничего удивительного нет.


Думаю, все несколько проще - практика таких низких существ довольно результативна в плане обретения оккультных способностей, вот и привлекает народ. Этим же, например, обусловлена популярность культа Вуду. Желающих удовлетворить свои эгоистические амбиции такими методами всегда хватало. Не секрет, что и в буддизм многие идут за этим (вот только до самого буддизма видимо не доходят при этом  :Smilie:   ).
Гьялпо, как класс существ,сейчас сильны по всему миру, есть такое, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче упоминал об этом...

Кстати, противодействие данному культу, хотя бы информационное, вот где благая задача для буддийского интернет-сообщества, это куда полезнее чем клеймение позором неофитов, пытающихся заниматься всем подряд , тобишь "шизотериков", "ньюэйджевцев" и пр. неугодных элементов). 
Предлагаю не зевать, выявлять на этом форуме и том же дхарма. орг объявления о ритритах шугденовцев и информировать пользователей в этих же темах что из себя представляет культ шугдена.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (23.01.2011), Pema Sonam (23.01.2011), Джигме (23.01.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (22.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне кажется, обсуждая все это, Вы сами даете им силу и привлекаете внимание людей к этой проблеме. 

Я об этом вообще ничего не знала до недавнего времени и знать не желаю, если честно. Если знать все перепетии всяких дурных дел, это как-то негативно действует на ум, мне кажется. Т.е., хорошо раз сказать, что это - нехорошо и закрыть тему. Не обсуждать подробности, слухи и т.п. Это как раз привлекает внимание к этому всему. Имхо.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.01.2011), Пема Дролкар (02.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Кстати, противодействие данному культу, хотя бы информационное, вот где благая задача для буддийского интернет-сообщества, это куда полезнее чем клеймение позором неофитов, пытающихся заниматься всем подряд , тобишь "шизотериков", "ньюэйджевцев" и пр. неугодных элементов). 
> Предлагаю не зевать, выявлять на этом форуме и том же дхарма. орг объявления о ритритах шугденовцев и информировать пользователей в этих же темах что из себя представляет культ шугдена.


+ 100))
Информировать нужно обязательно.
Как-то давно к нам в город приезжал Дорже Жамбо (нормальные ламы не приезжают, а всякое отребье постоянно). Я тогда еще Прибежище принять не успел, про БФ не знал, увидел объявление и хотел сходить. Повезло, Три Драгоценности отвели, заболел и решил не ходить, а потом выздоровел и съездил в Москву к настоящему ламе и получил Прибежище  :Smilie: 
Поэтому людей нужно информировать обязательно всеми доступными способами: о шукденовцах, о Дорже Жамбо, об "Аро тер" и прочих лже-учителях, загрязняющих Учение.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> геше Тинлей каким то образом связан со злым духом?


Я такого не слышал. 
И напротив, насколько я в курсе, геше Тинлей, сын прошлого государственного оракула Тибета Нейчунг. Следовательно он может быть только противником Догьяла.

Нейчунг как известно уничтожил в итоге Догьяла!

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.01.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (23.01.2011), Савелов Александр (21.05.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Я об этом вообще ничего не знала до недавнего времени и знать не желаю.


Это конечно же хорошо.
Но вам ведь не присылают подобную спам рассылку, да к тому же не печатают книжки направленные против вашего Дхармапалы.
А меня задело, что они пишут всякую дрянь про Нейчунга.

Кстати, в вашей традиции Сакья были любители этого злого духа.
Так что будьте осторожны, могут подсунуть его садхану.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

*Меня вся эта истории смешит своими параллелями с Историей Кольца Всевластия*

Ржу не могу.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Я такого не слышал. 
> И напротив, насколько я в курсе, геше Тинлей, сын прошлого государственного оракула Тибета Нейчунг. Следовательно он может быть только противником Догьяла.
> 
> Нейчунг как известно уничтожил в итоге Догьяла!


Справедливости ради: геше Тинлей не является сыном оракула Нейчунг. Его отец был оракулом, но по семейной линии, таких оракулов много среди тибетцев, в них входят местные духи, связанные с семьей на протяжении поколений. 

И на самом деле Нейчунг не уничтожил Долгьяла, тот по-прежнему жив, и ему многие поклоняются! Иначе бы Его Святейшество не говорил постоянно про эту проблему на своих учениях! На последнем учении в Сарнатхе (я переводила) он посвятил этому вопросу около 30 минут! И отметил особо, что некоторые тибетцы, прибывая из Тибета в Индию и встречаясь с ним, потом, вернувшись в Тибет, говорят, что "Далай-лама ни словом не упомянул про Шугдена", для них это своего рода оправдание, что, значит, можно продолжать его практику!

----------

Dondhup (23.01.2011), Dorje Dugarov (23.01.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (23.01.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.01.2011), Пема Дролкар (02.02.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (23.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Кстати, в вашей традиции Сакья были любители этого злого духа.
> Так что будьте осторожны, могут подсунуть его садхану.


Мои Гуру мне ничего "подсунуть", как Вы выражаетесь, по определению не могут. А более ни от кого я никаких садхан в жизни не приму! Правда, я и то, что мне дают не практикую  :Smilie: 

Так что, смотрите за собой  :Smilie:  Если кому-то присылают всякую ересь, значит, есть связь какая-то, по логике вещей.. Будьте бдительны!  :Cool:  И это.. Вы так много пишете об этом и интересуетесь.. Странно даже как-то..

Ну вот бывают преступники. И нормальные люди не интересуются ими и их организациями.. Так что.. Смотрите за собой получше, а то за это.. завербуют, а Вы даже знать не будете  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (23.01.2011), Нико (23.01.2011), Пема Дролкар (02.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хватает. Было бы здорово рассмотреть инициативу по блокированию на БФ представителей этой секты.


А они и так долго не задерживаются: очень быстро попадают под бан за склонность скандалить или за клевету на ДЛЛ.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (23.01.2011), Джигме (24.01.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (24.01.2011), Маша_ла (23.01.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Так что, смотрите за собой  Если кому-то присылают всякую ересь, значит, есть связь какая-то, по логике вещей..


Я имел смелость и наглость несколько раз разрушать его алтарь и рвать танки, показывать шиш его скульптуре в музее  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Конечно же связь "имеется", но как противников.

----------

Джигме (24.01.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> И на самом деле Нейчунг не уничтожил Долгьяла, тот по-прежнему жив, и ему многие поклоняются!


А я так надеялся, Аюр Лама сказал что с самим Догьялом вроде как поконченно, и возможно остались только его приспешники из свиты, которые предпринимают меры, что бы оживить его из Ада.

----------


## Маша_ла

> Я имел смелость и наглость несколько раз разрушать его алтарь и рвать танки, показывать шиш его скульптуре в музее 
> Конечно же связь "имеется", но как противников.


Прямо звездные войны какие-то  :Smilie: 
Показывать шиш скульптуре в музее - это сильно  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (24.01.2011), Митару (25.01.2011), Пема Дролкар (02.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

молодо зелено  :Big Grin:  
уж 10 лет прошло

(это был юношеский максимализм)

----------

Маша_ла (23.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> завербуют


Если такое случится... это будет что то просто ужасное. Я ж начну мочить направо налево.
Как говорил Гэндальф в "Колце Братвы" - Это не Дьяболо 1, это Дьяболо 2

----------


## Джигме

> Я такого не слышал. 
> И напротив, насколько я в курсе, геше Тинлей, сын прошлого государственного оракула Тибета Нейчунг. Следовательно он может быть только противником Догьяла.
> 
> Нейчунг как известно уничтожил в итоге Догьяла!


А откуда информация о том что Нейчуг уничтожил Догьяла? Сам оракул Нейченга или все таки Пехар?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Монахи сказали

----------


## PampKin Head

Тибеткий фольклор?




> Монахи сказали




... from mobile ...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> ... from mobile ...


Как угадал, по мобиле и сказали.

----------

Евгений Грейт (26.01.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.01.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати... До того, как Геше Келсанг Гьяцо "принял темную сторону Силы", книжки то он нормальные писал по Махаяне?

И если мы должны жечь книги, только потому что автора признали "какой", то возникает вопрос: почему тогда и книги других адептов не признать достойными той же судьбы?

Дордже, что "монахи из мобилы" говорят о произведениях Побонки в этом аспекте?

----------

Гьялцен (01.02.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У меня тоже есть несколько книг его по Махаяне, лет 20 уже лежат. Перевод на русский своеобразный, я их лет 15 и не открываю. Датированы 2001 годом. Вселенское сострадание, Обет Бодхисаттвы, Учебник по медитации. Ничего именно в этих книгах не противоречит высказываниям других лам, на мой взгляд. Тем более, в те годы эти книги были в ходу, и ничего не предвещало такого поворота событий.

Я до самого недавнего времени пребывала в полном неведенье относительно каких-то подобных перепитий, пока Его Святешество несколько лет назад на учениях в Милане не посвятил этому около часа объяснений. Потом я пережила деление знакомых монахов и лам на "правильных " и "неправильных". Все это меня ввергло в полное удивление, потому что не укладывается в мои представления о трансформации сознания в сторону благого и ухода от двойственного восприятия. Никто меня никаким этим практикам не учил. Ни тайно, ни явно, ни заманив меня в силки пропагандой. И, несмотря на то, что я давно следую тибетскому буддизму, ничего запретного я и так не практиковала, излишних суеверий я не питаю, и считаю, что если правильно уповать на Три Драгоценности, ничто дурное тебя не коснется. Все это - вопрос личной кармы и заслуг каждого из нас.

Тем не менее я полностью доверяю Его Святейшеству. И если он до сих пор уделяет этому вопросу внимание, значит, есть кто-то, кому это надо говорить.

Думаю, простым выяснением качеств Учителя и того, на каком он счету у Сангхи, можно запросто избежать следования неполезному. К такому подходу надо подводить и новичков - исследованию качеств Учителя и прочее. И раздувать, что кто-то что-то подкинул, вряд ли стоит. Мы все окружены всякими сектантами, свидетелями Иеговы, и прочими, пора бы уже научиться правильно воспринимать и пресекать все то, что нам не подходит. Без излишних эмоций. Информацией надо делиться грамотно. Я согласна с Машей, что говорить об этом надо как можно меньше, думать об этом вообще не надо, говорить на публике тем более. Разве только тем, кто явно вступает не туда.

Выбрасывать эти книги и жечь их не считаю нужным. У меня есть, с чем сравнить их содержание, и правильно его оценить. Ничего неполезного из них я брать не собираюсь. В оценка любых явлений полагаюсь на ДХАРМУ. Читать накому не даю. А в мистику, извините, слишком сильно не верю. Глядя на эти книги молюсь о том, чтобы те, кто заблуждается и пошел неправильной дорогой(а это касается любого страдающего существа, всключая вредоносных духов  и демонов), вышел на правильный Путь и достиг Пробуждения на благо всех существ.

----------

Ann Ginger (24.03.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Мошэ

> Во время приезда монахов из Гоманга в прошлом году в Новосибирск, слышал от одного из них (Лама из Бурятии), что пока они обедали с геше Тинлеем (он пригласил монахов на обед), стало известно (каким образом не знаю), что геше Тинлей каким-то образом связан со злым духом. Потом подобное еще слышал из других источников.


Геше Джампа Тинлей специально на лекции предупреждал о вреде культа Шугдена, о том, что не нужно брать его изображения, которые привозят из Монголии...



> У меня тоже есть несколько книг его по Махаяне, *лет 20* уже лежат. Перевод на русский своеобразный, я их лет 15 и не открываю. Датированы *2001* годом.


Хм-м? Опечатка или действительно так датированы?

----------


## Топпер

Они с 1999 года на русском стали выпускать. У меня где-то на полке стоят.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Геше Джампа Тинлей специально на лекции предупреждал о вреде культа Шугдена, о том, что не нужно брать его изображения, которые привозят из Монголии...


А не помните на какой именно лекции? В каком городе и в каком году была? Не допрашиваю, а просто хочу скачать и послушать сам :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Мошэ

Улан-Удэ. Не помню точно год.

----------


## Дондог

Вот слова самого геше:



> В будущем такие мирские защитники как Шугден, вы слышали, наверное, о нём, не должны появиться здесь в России, тем более в Бурятии.


http://geshe.ru/books/GesheDjampaTin...tar_dharmy.pdf, стр.65
Паранойя какая-то с этим шугденом. Кто не нравится — того объявляют шугденовцем.  :Confused:

----------

PampKin Head (26.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (25.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Куваев

> ...не нужно брать его изображения, которые привозят из Монголии...


В Монголии вокруг его культа нет такого прям ажиотажа. Видел некоторые монгольские сборники практик - его магталы скромненько в самом-самом конце. Доржшүгдэн (он же Базарбиг, - Ваджравега) почитается как один из личных защитников Цзонхавы.
Кстати, тут где-то поминали Гурудэва Ринпоче Лувсанданзана, дескать, ярого поклонника ДШ, сумевшего "захватить" престол монгольского монастыря Амарбаясгалант (он уже умер, между прочим). Этого ринпоче, уроженца Внутренней Монголии и на момент низвержения почитания ДШ уже древнего дедушку, вытурили из-за ДШ сначала из Дрепунга, в целом из тибетской общины в северной Индии, потом стали гнобить по тому же поводу в Непале. Так что он с радостью принял предложение насовсем переехать в Монголию. Ни с какой такой "Новой Кадампой", насколько я знаю, не был связан.

Везут изображения из Монголии, наверное, потому, что думают, что тут их нет. А чего их и брать, если не практикуешь?

----------

Дондог (29.03.2011)

----------


## Джошуа

> Это конечно же хорошо.
> Но вам ведь не присылают подобную спам рассылку, да к тому же не печатают книжки направленные против вашего Дхармапалы.
> А меня задело, что они пишут всякую дрянь про Нейчунга.
> 
> Кстати, в вашей традиции Сакья были любители этого злого духа.
> Так что будьте осторожны, могут подсунуть его садхану.


Можно поподробней что это за злой дух,там что специальные какие то ритуалы поклонения этому злому духу,они осознанно поклоняются ему или не понимают что делают?

----------

